# Bubble counter glass fittings help



## Ghettofarmulous (1 Oct 2013)

Iv been having some trouble with my bubble counter since i installed it. I fill the glass with water but within a day it has passed through the NRV and down the 6 mm air line. Its a custom bubble-counter and iv been trying to find a permanent way of setting it up. I would very much like some suggestions on how to keep the water in the glass, it doesnt have to look good as i can hide the inlets and outlets. Maybe a better NRV or i have thought of putting a syringe needle on the outlet side



Right now its a rubber sleve with a plastic NRV.


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (10 Nov 2013)

Sorry lads im still having leaking problems. Is there anybody with experience on plumping or fittings that might solve my problem. 

Connecting a 1/2 " glass tube to a NRV?

Thanks


----------



## Andy D (10 Nov 2013)

What is the sleeve for?

Can you post a picture of the set-up showing the bubble counter connected?


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (4 Feb 2014)

Been moving house so a bit late with the update.

Here are a few pictures of what im working with.The glass tube is OD 12 mm. I would very much like to connect the glass to the 6mm line in a better way but the NRV's are the only ones I can find that fit into the black rubber slieve. Agan, the difficulty im facing is the water passing *through* the NRV and into the lines going back to the solenoid, needle valve and regulator.


Plastic NRV, rubber slieve ID 12mm and syringe needle.


Inlet coming from Needle valve, Solenoid and Reg.


Upclose of syringe needle


Outlet leading to diffuser


Front view showing bottom connection


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (4 Feb 2014)

Here is a video of it running if this helps


----------



## vauxhallmark (17 Jun 2014)

I'm finding your photo "outlet leading to diffuser" very difficult to understand. If the tube you're using to count bubbles is beneath it, and the diffuser is above it, then the non return valve is the wrong way round - or is the photo upside down?

Any clarification would help!

Mark

(PS did you pay for that, or make it out of bits and bobs? Looks a bit over-engineered! But very smart!)


----------



## Andy Thurston (17 Jun 2014)

I'd start by fitting a decent check valve instead of ebay rubbish. Its no wonder your water is leaking back towards your regulator, needle valve etc


----------

